# kayak demos?



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking to take the plunge and buy my first yak this spring. I have heard of in water yak demos where you can paddle various yaks. Any one happen to know about one of these happening in va beach area anytime soon? From reading all u guys posts i think i'm down to to a redfish 14 or ride 135. I'm looking to target bigger fish with what ever I get striper, drum, and cobes. Is there anything particular i should look for in a yak for this type of fishing? open to opinions on what u experienced guys think. I'm also a poor bastard and dont want to spend a thousand bucks, I may even consider buying used.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I pretty much have everthing in the Heritage/ native lineup. I am in VAB also. I can also get you a ride 135 to try out. Lots of guys in TKAA are willing to give demos.

The big store demos are usually in the spring.

757-403-0734


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Demo*

I've got a Heritage Redfish 14 & a Tarpon 160i that you can demo if you'd like. I live in Chix Beach so you can launch pretty much from my house weather permitting. I've got all the gear, i.e PFD, cold weather gear, paddles etc... You could actually put Cory's yaks on your roof and have at least three yaks lined up on the beach to test out if you choose. 

Skunk.


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

*Wow*

I just have to say after reading these posts, you guys are awesome! This is exactly what a forum like this should do, help out folks in search of knowledge, but you guys go above and beyond the call of duty!

I don't have a lot to contribute to these forums yet, but I have gained a lot by reading what you all have to say. Thanks for all you do to make fishing more enjoyable for everyone.

I really hope to get in on one of your evening kayak excursions around Rudee or the Bay this spring. When do y'all pick up with those trips again?


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

*Oops*

Sorry, reelax, didn't mean to jump your post here.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks guys for all the offers, when the weather gets a bit nicer i will have to shoot u guys a pm and try a few out!


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.wildriveroutfitters.com/local/demo_paddlefest.asp


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 135 and a 160i; you cant beat the stability of the 135, it has a nice glide, its just a little rough through the chop.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

After doing some more research i am now considering the liquid logic/native line of manta rays either 12 or 14. I think the 14 might be the way to go in open bay waters and seems it may paddle faster/smoother. Any one own this boat and what do u guys think about using rudders?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Great yak, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> After doing some more research i am now considering the liquid logic/native line of manta rays either 12 or 14. I think the 14 might be the way to go in open bay waters and seems it may paddle faster/smoother. Any one own this boat and what do u guys think about using rudders?


If you're dealing with strong currents, you'll want a rudder.......


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There are varing opinions on rudders. They can be handy when covering long distances with quartering wind and or current, but if you start out without one you will probably not miss it. Nothing beats a proper paddling technique.

Rudders usually add about $150 to $250 to the price of a kayak.

I paddle the Native Manta Ray 14, and have no use for a rudder.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

It is going to be my first yak, hell i've yet to even paddle one. My only experience is in canoes in whitewater, so this will be new to me. But i'm up in the air as far as the rudder goes. ok yes sure it helps but is it nessacary($200) to buy immediately. Is it something i can easily add later if i decide i want it? please keep in mind i plan on venturing beyond lynnhaven and rudee inlets to more open water. Price is really a concern with me since i dont have a huge budget for this but will spend what i need to get quality and perfromance. I do appreciate everyones input so far, and hopefully it won't be long till i'm sitting in my new boat!


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*14 is a good length*



reelax84 said:


> After doing some more research i am now considering the liquid logic/native line of manta rays either 12 or 14. I think the 14 might be the way to go in open bay waters and seems it may paddle faster/smoother. Any one own this boat and what do u guys think about using rudders?



The 14 is a good length. That Manta 14 is a good combination of speed, stability, and it's a pretty dry ride with high sides. I also like the built in seat..........pretty comfortable and the boat is easy to set up. Try the boat first without the rudder. Learn to paddle properly first. You can allways add the rudder. Spend the extra money you would have spent on the rudder on a paddle upgrade.


----------

